
What Would Jesus Disrupt? - pmcpinto
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-04-05/what-would-jesus-disrupt
======
bediger4000
The article never addresses its title, but the answer there is "Money
changers", and it would be best to remember that Jesus overturned the money
changer's tables, and lashed them out of the temple.

But the article itself is a bit weird. Makes the Crossroads Church sound more
like a venture capital/startup accelerator more than a megachurch. The article
does not discuss this as a form of tax evasion, but it seems like the
possibility is t here.

~~~
Finnucane
That is the wonderful world of 'prosperity gospel' churches.

------
drallison
Interesting on a sociological level perhaps, but is it really HN material?
Would similar articles about about other religions be OK?

------
osullivj
Turning water into wine at the wedding surely disrupted liquor store sales in
the Canaan area ;)

